# Remember this!!!



## Ken N Tx (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 22, 2016)

Oh yes. Don't miss it a bit. I'd sign on and go get a coffee waiting to get online.


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 22, 2016)

It's funny how we get so accustomed to speed.  Remember when you had to drive to the library to find out anything? layful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2016)

Remember it well, I still have dial up on my old computer in the basement, but we never use it, have some old video games on it.  I had dial-up since I got my first computer in 2000, and didn't move to cable connection until April of '14, so we've had a fast connection for less than two years.  I used to get online pretty quick Pappy, but if I wanted to view a page with a lot of images on it, I could walk out of the room, do some laundry and wash the dishes before it loaded.  Trying to view a video was an all day affair. :bashcomp:


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 22, 2016)

I've had a fast internet connection about as long as they've been available here, mostly because I used to do a lot of research work from home on Westlaw and other legal sites, and it was impossible to do with dial-up.  

Nowdays I get impatient if something I want to see is even a teensy weensy bit slow to load.  How soon we get spoiled.


----------

